# RESULTS - Compact Semi-Auto Shooting Contest - (Ends 7-31-06)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, *Post ONLY your results for COMPCT SEMI-AUTO in this thread!*. NO comments/questions, etc. on THIS thread.

If you have ANY comments or questions, please post them here (like, if you have no idea what I am talking about :-D ):

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2381

Please don't complain if your messages (containing other topics) on this thread are deleted. ONLY results for the shooting contest are to be posted here

DEADLINE 7-31-06

Only 1 target posted per person in each class! Also, once you post your target, no changing it for a better one you shoot later!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Walther P99c - 9mm - 7/1/06 ---- 10+8+8+8+6=40*

(I just don't do as well w/ a barrel length under 4" - for me, this was very good for a compact - I really sucked w/ the Glock 26 I had for years)


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

XD 40 - *Scored = 50* 
Date:7-2-06








i think i got this picture thing figured out ,,,, finally,,,, damn


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

7-1-06 H&K USP Compact 9mm score 50


----------



## aljabar (Jul 1, 2006)

*Contest*

aljabar, 07/08/06, score: 48
H&K P2000 SK, .40 caliber

How do you get the photo to appear in the body of the message and not as an attachment?


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

*My Entry*

Well I didn't do so hot, but here is my entry...actually this was the first time I actually took the time to shoot at a target...

...since we were talkng about Bersa....

10+10+10+9+8 = 47

Let a flyer get away 

*[EDIT] Oooops...my bad, I just reread the rules "no caliber lower than 9mm", since .380 is a 9mm short, being smaller and presumably more controllable, does it not count even though it's the same diameter??? :smt105, If not I'll repost after I take the H&K .40 or .357 sig to the range next weekend...in the mean time I'll leave this up, sorry about the mistake, was focused on "compact handgun" and couldn't think of anything more compact than my Bersa*

[*Managers Edit - yes, sorry - 380 doesn't count - despite the "9mm short" thing - Not bad shooting, though*]


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Well I kinda forgot about this months contest until I was on the way to the range this evening.... as luck would have it I had a couple of our LEE targets stashed in my target folder.

If I hadn't screwed up and pulled my last shot right I would be joining the '50' club...

As it is

Score 49
USPc 45
Rainier 200gr 
5.8gr W231
Win case
WLP Primer


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

*.380 Doesn't Count*

Here's my requalifying round...H&K USP-c...gun say's 40 S&W, but I used my .357 sig barrel...only had a couple of targets that day and I still have that crappy flyer problem


----------

